# iPad in an Escalade



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

We just finished up this iPad install in an Escalade. We are using the direct connection from a new Sony GS radio which features the App Remote function. It allows the iPad to control the radio and vice versa. The steering wheel controls also control the radio and by effect also the iPad. Pretty cool!

















































And after some paint and a little flocking...


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So cool, one of the best iPod installs I have seen. I really like that there is still a head unit and how it is hidden away when the iPod is in use.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work Dan


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

great work dan


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

so is that feature on all the new sony radios?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bravo, and I guess that Sony has stepped up their game to the next level.


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

Not all sony radios. Just the gs line I think.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

do you know if this feature will also work on the ipad minis?


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure about the mini.


----------

